

Are computers radically changing the way we think? - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/rn/allinthemind/stories/2008/2403368.htm

======
someperson
Great podcast, I love All in the Mind.

I recommend anyone at all interested in neurology and artificial intelligence
to subscribe to the feed (<http://www.abc.net.au/rn/podcast/feeds/mind.xml>).

btw, the 25th October episode was awesome:
[http://www.abc.net.au/rn/allinthemind/stories/2008/2396857.h...](http://www.abc.net.au/rn/allinthemind/stories/2008/2396857.htm)

------
nazgulnarsil
no. the ways that we think are mostly hardwired. it is only surface details
that are programmed by the environment.

